# Cutting Rosin Paper Rolls



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Does anyone know of a safe way to cut a roll of Rosin paper? It is a bit too wide for my workbench and I need to cut off about 4 inches from the roll so I can mount it on one end of my workbench. I couldn't find any topic relating to this, so I would appreciate any suggestions from the LJ community.


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

I use rosin paper all the time. My roll is mounted vertically on a storage shelf. I understand you want to cut off 4 inches from the length of the roll. I would first insert a piece of 1/2 in pvc pipe through the hole making sure it goes all the way through and then use a band saw if available or a hand saw and proceed to cut. I mention the fact that the last roll I got the paper wasn't rolled well and when I tried to insert the pvc it jammed and I ended up rolling out the whole thing and re-rolling it.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Bandsaw is too unwieldy trying not to have a catch whild supporting the roll.

I would have it overhang the end of the bench and use a standard crosscut saw - - though I might be tempted to do multiple cuts rotating the roll between with my compound miter saw - then finish with a handsaw.

JUst a side note - I now avoid the red rosin paper and use only the brown craft paper rolls.
Both available side by side at menards. - - the red bleeds when wet…. or at least the Menards stuff did - left a red stain.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The band saw would be my first choice as well. If you don't have one you might be able to cut it with a jig saw and a fine tooth blade.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback so far. I don't have a band saw (still trying to find a deal on CL), so that's out of the question. I've thought about using a miter saw, but I feel like it would just burn the paper since I would have to go slowly (maybe not? I don't know; also considered the table saw; same concern). And as for a jig saw, I don't think I've ever seen a 6" long fine tooth blade. I think that would be the minimum needed to clear the roll and taking into out the reciprocating action.

I do agree on never using the red rosin paper, which is why I got the brown rosin paper from Lowe's. I read a lot about the bleeding problem, so that made my choice a little easier.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't assume you have to cut all the way through the roll, th4e table saw won't do that (the miter saw probably won't either). With a jig saw you would cut around the roll until it's completed. I cut large PVC pipe this way all the time…it's tough to get the end be at the same point as the beginning but drawing a line around the roll to follow with the saw will help a lot. A recip might do it in one swipe.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I've cut it successfully using a band saw, a jig saw and a chop saw.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have done this many times using a cordless reciprocating saw (a.k.a sawzall).


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I'll give the miter saw a whirl. I've seen the sawzall in action before and i fear the vibration would make it difficult to get a straight cut. It's worth a shot nonetheless. I'll reply back with the results.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have not heard of rosin paper before… is it used like fancy wax paper?


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

It looks like the Miter saw is the winner. My 10" miter saw got 90% of the way through the rosin paper. The only thing you need to focus on is the speed of the cut. I went a little slow because I didn't know what to expect and the burning smell started up, so I went faster and that did the trick. The last 10% was cut using a hacksaw. Now I just need to make a simple jig to attach it to the workbench. I was going to follow the Family Handyman design, but I'm going to make an alteration where it is removable in case…well, if I just need to.


----------



## ljhhontx (Jan 17, 2011)

If you know anyone in the newspaper printing business ask them about roll ends. I've been getting the last part of the rolls for free for years from a small printing plant locally, usually about a 6" to 8" X 36" roll that is too small for them to start the next page with. Does the job for avoiding bench top accidents at no cost.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Whatever you choose to cut it with, I suggest making a 2-3 turn wrap around the roll where you want to cut with some blue painters tape or even duct tape. It should help hold it together better. BTW, my first choice would be the band saw that you don't have yet.

Have you seen the discussion on here about the 10" band saws at HD and WC? Worth checking out.


----------

